# Latest jailbreak software for Iphone 2.0.2 available...



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Thats right  And it works fine with 2.0.2 (although install in expert mode and remove 'Activation' partition as this screws with things mildly-your phone shall not work! I've followed the JB process carefully since the 3G launch and I have decided its stable enough now to go for it, even though Cydia is the only standard working well at the mo. Installer will catch up all being well

Just installing cyberduck to SFTP into the files and move some things around

Pwnage 2.0.3-1 is here (for mac) http://xs1.iphwn.org/appcast/PwnageTool_2.0.3.1.tbz
(use standard mac archiver to unzip once downloaded)

Windoze users can use Quickpwn which is ok-if not smelly and a bit Bill Gates 

Those familiar with pwnage already can simply select update from pwange prefs

I might put a video guide up if anyone is confused on what to do? Including perhaps how to SSH into the phone remotely (in order to change SMS sounds etc)


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice one. 

I've no real need to jailbreak this one - all the apps I want are available from iTunes.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

empsburna said:


> Nice one.
> 
> I've no real need to jailbreak this one - all the apps I want are available from iTunes.


True, but it opens the phone up nicely 

And the likes of the NES games make it worth it imho....


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

The video guide would be good as I was fine doing things on Windows but i've just moved to a MacBook so a guide would be top notch..

KE does this work on a 2g iPhone.. as i'm still running 1.1.4 as I didn't want to lose all my apps!


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

swordjo said:


> The video guide would be good as I was fine doing things on Windows but i've just moved to a MacBook so a guide would be top notch..
> 
> KE does this work on a 2g iPhone.. as i'm still running 1.1.4 as I didn't want to lose all my apps!


Sure does mate (on a 2G phone)


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

video will be great on mac that is?? lol

ive already tried to jailbreak my 3g but i couldnt get my head around all the files i needed including all the unzipping/zipping needed when using a mac so i gave up in case it went t**s up


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

swordjo said:


> The video guide would be good as I was fine doing things on Windows but i've just moved to a MacBook so a guide would be top notch..
> 
> KE does this work on a 2g iPhone.. as i'm still running 1.1.4 as I didn't want to lose all my apps!


To save KE from reinventing the rotating wheel - here's a static version:
http://www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=1557


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

right finally jailbroken my phone anybody got an idea on how to add custom sounds to say the slider lock/unlock and when you plug in the usb?? etc

ive got the sounds but its bugging me it as how i actually get them on!! seems that having version 2.02. cydia and installer havent quite caught up yet on apps etc?? when compared to the earlier versions? am i right lol?


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

Pwnage is now at 2.0.3.1

Another update...


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

withoutabix said:


> right finally jailbroken my phone anybody got an idea on how to add custom sounds to say the slider lock/unlock and when you plug in the usb?? etc
> 
> ive got the sounds but its bugging me it as how i actually get them on!! seems that having version 2.02. cydia and installer havent quite caught up yet on apps etc?? when compared to the earlier versions? am i right lol?


http://www.hackthatphone.com/20/custom_audio.html


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

dam, i screwed up trying to jailbreak mine, got all the way to having to restore the firmware on the phone, and it installed the original firmware, not the custom one


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

mine locked up this morning and wouldnt do anything other than show the silver apple, so im just in the process or re doing it all again !!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

right ive done it.

now, its restarted. do i set it up as a new iphone? or do i back it up from an existing backup itunes has made?? 

im presuming a new iphone, but not sure?


----------



## fjs (May 12, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> right ive done it.
> 
> now, its restarted. do i set it up as a new iphone? or do i back it up from an existing backup itunes has made??
> 
> im presuming a new iphone, but not sure?


Either. Should not matter.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

cheers mate  its been done, and working

been looking through some forums, the amount of stuff you can do is pretty cool, been reading it all afternoon:lol: done the nes emulator, but its [email protected] :lol: they need to do a SNES one 

gona have a go at changing the sounds next i think, then onto the icons


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> cheers mate  its been done, and working
> 
> been looking through some forums, the amount of stuff you can do is pretty cool, been reading it all afternoon:lol: done the nes emulator, but its [email protected] :lol: they need to do a SNES one
> 
> gona have a go at changing the sounds next i think, then onto the icons


Think there is a snes emulator but its buggy and not so good....
I'm currently trying to find the accessory attached logo within the root files to edit and can't find the bloomin thing!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i want the duracell battery. i pmsl when i saw that


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

anybody know the name of the sound file which happens when you plug in the usb cable??


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

What benefits are there to jailbreaking the phones? Any links to apps available?


----------



## fjs (May 12, 2006)

King Eric said:


> I'm currently trying to find the accessory attached logo within the root files...


You are saying there is a .bmp or .png apparently displayed when certain items are connected to the device, if I understand you.

I suspect you may need to the firmware partition, not the software one to do this. No such tool has been developed for the iPhone yet.

You might be able to unzip the ipsw restore, and look in /Firmware/all_flash, and then reconstitute after editing.


----------



## fjs (May 12, 2006)

_daveR said:


> What benefits are there to jailbreaking the phones? Any links to apps available?


Access to Applications not controlled by Apple's App Store mechanism. Sources are many and varied, so you will not easily find a comprehensive list.

Access to the root filesystem is the major reason.


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

fjs said:


> Access to Applications not controlled by Apple's App Store mechanism. Sources are many and varied, so you will not easily find a comprehensive list.
> 
> Access to the root filesystem is the major reason.


Other than flaky emulators could you list a few of the "better" ones?

What sort of stuff can you do once you are into the filesystem?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

you can change all the icons (battery charging icon, program icons, wifi icon, provider icon), you can change all the system sounds (like on / off, slider sound, sound when you plug in charger) get all the apps for free (even the ones that apple charge for) create text tones


----------



## fjs (May 12, 2006)

_daveR said:


> Other than flaky emulators could you list a few of the "better" ones?
> 
> What sort of stuff can you do once you are into the filesystem?


I don't think the 'better' category applies at present. Something like a Stumbler is useful for finding WiFi hotspots, and not provided by Apple.

Apple controls the App Store. It also has 2 mechanisms for disabling Applications on your iPhone, so you do not actually have control, ultimately, of the device contents.

Once you have access to the device, you _should_ be able to change the root password, and install other FreeBSD commands. Apple has deliberately disabled this in version 2.0.2

A simple thing to do is to edit /System/Library/CoreServices/SystemVersion.plist in vi

to control the software available to you through AppTapp Installer - when it works.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

would anybody happen to know how i open .rar files on my macbook?

downloaded a few icon packs, and i cant open them


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

The Unarchiver

http://wakaba.c3.cx/s/apps/unarchiver.html

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/system_disk_utilities/theunarchiver.html


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

_daveR said:


> What benefits are there to jailbreaking the phones? Any links to apps available?


Currently it's only Cydia which works on v2 software, Installer still being readied for prime time.
Through Cydia, you have a preset list of repositories, whereas with Installer you're able to add various ones which carry specific Apps.

Might be worth reading some of the threads in hackintosh.com or use Google to find numerous other sites which can be helpful in learning what's out there, etc.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

JasonRS said:


> The Unarchiver
> 
> http://wakaba.c3.cx/s/apps/unarchiver.html
> 
> http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/system_disk_utilities/theunarchiver.html


cheers :d opened up the rar files, and there all crap :lol:

another question - using fugu, i now cant connect to my phone using ssh










im getting this (not my ip address)

ive gone into bosspref - and ssh is switched on, so im confused as to why it cant connect


----------



## fjs (May 12, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> would anybody happen to know how i open .rar files on my macbook?
> 
> downloaded a few icon packs, and i cant open them


I personally avoid Unarchiver, as it tends to take over decompression.

UnRarX is an alternative, which gives useful error messages.


----------



## fjs (May 12, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> ..im getting this (not my ip address)...


Whatever you posted is as an image is not displayed.

Why not _actually_ use the command line?

run ssh [email protected] and see what happens.

delete the keys in ~/.ssh if you have problems, again from the command line.

Terminal


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

PJS said:


> Currently it's only Cydia which works on v2 software, Installer still being readied for prime time.
> Through Cydia, you have a preset list of repositories, whereas with Installer you're able to add various ones which carry specific Apps.
> 
> Might be worth reading some of the threads in hackintosh.com or use Google to find numerous other sites which can be helpful in learning what's out there, etc.


Installer works 100% on v2. In fact, I have 2.0.2 jailbroken and installer runs with all the community sources etc.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Ah...but the new 4.0 version is still a beta.


----------

